# cc1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11 when compiling samba



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

```
kenorb# cd /usr/ports/net/samba34
kenorb# make DISABLE_CONFLICTS=
...
Linking bin/nmbd
Compiling winbindd/winbindd.c
Compiling winbindd/winbindd_user.c
Compiling winbindd/winbindd_group.c
Compiling winbindd/winbindd_util.c
Compiling winbindd/winbindd_cache.c
Compiling winbindd/winbindd_pam.c
Compiling winbindd/winbindd_sid.c
cc1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
The following command failed:
cc -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.9/source3 -
I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.9/source3/iniparser/src -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include   -
./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/local/include -Iinclude -I./include -I. -I. -
I./../lib/replace -I/usr/local/include -I./../lib/tevent -I./../lib/tdb/include -I./libaddns -I./librpc -I./.. -I./../lib/popt -
I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -DLDAP_DEPRECATED  -I/usr/ports/net/samba34/work/samba-3.4.9/source3/lib -I.. -I../source4 -
D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -fPIC -DPIC -c 
winbindd/winbindd_sid.c -o winbindd/winbindd_sid.o
gmake: *** [winbindd/winbindd_sid.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba34.
*** Error code 1
kenorb# cc -v
Using built-in specs.
Target: amd64-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/amd64 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
kenorb# pkg_info -W cc
kenorb# 
kenorb# more distinfo
MD5 (samba-3.4.9.tar.gz) = 5afdfdea8b354d38452aa4957f64186d
SHA256 (samba-3.4.9.tar.gz) = 593952940f6c460a8486906aff55c56c8168c0f74d2d016bb55d080259048b8e
SIZE (samba-3.4.9.tar.gz) = 34850281
```
Why it's doing SEGV? How I can debug the fix that or report the bug that it could be fixed?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

Compile with the standard GCC, not with GCC 4.2.x.


----------



## kpa (Nov 1, 2010)

4.2.1 is the standard GCC that comes with 8.1 RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh duh.. I though we had an older version :r


----------

